# Can foggy thermal windows be repaired?



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

The best way is to get a new IGU (insulating glass unit). You will have to have it measured in place or have the supplier come out and measure (height, width and thickness). Larger glass companies may have common sizes in stock, but can make any size quickly within reason. You do not lose as much insulation properties as you would think, but it is a cosmetic thing.

I had an oversize 6' slider that fogged badly. The service man came out to measure and found he had one unit the right size on his truck. It took him 15 minutes to remove the slider section, remove and replace the glass, clean and adjust the wheels and set back in place for $245.

************


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

If you have a vacum pump, a lab quality dehumidifier and a supply of argon gas, as well as some topnotch sealant, you can do it your self.


----------



## liinspector (Nov 19, 2006)

*Anderson Window?*

It is not commoln knowledge that Anderson, the most common window in many oarts of the country, offers a lifetime guarantee on their windows. If the window is an Anderson, just call them with the size and they will send you a new sash for the window. WOW!:no:


----------



## breezesa (Nov 28, 2006)

Unfortunately the reason itis foggy is because for some reason the argon has escaped from in between the two panes. Usually you would have to have the manufacturer fix it or purchase a new one. I did find however, hardware store that knew how and had what was needed to do it for me. You could call around to see. Good Luck, Sharon


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

I have never even heard of companies that do this, but if you found them on the web, I guess they exist. I don't think I would have much confidence in this as a long term solution, how can they locatd where the failure is in the seal? We just have our glass supplier measure and supply a new glass unit. When the glass is ready, we remove the applied glass bead for him(they will do it, but usually with less care than I would llike), they bed the glass in place, and we reinstall the bead, caulk, and paint.


----------



## breezesa (Nov 28, 2006)

*repairing thermal windows*

Ya Know!? I think it was a local hardware store that was family owned. They repaired all kinds of windows. I'm not a hundred percent sure but If it wasn't them, it was a real old guy in Providence who just continues to do the hands-on kind of business. Either way, it was a small local co. who still believed in customer service and a little hard work. Not many of those left! Providence RI. Sharon (Landlord)


----------



## larry strohm (Nov 18, 2006)

I'll check out my locals and see what they have to say. Some pro's have said the moisture etches the glass , like salt lines , and have to be cleaned inside somehow first. But i will shop around thanks ,larry.


----------



## oberon (Apr 29, 2006)

There is a common misconception that all dual panes are gas filled when in fact, less than half of dual pane windows are manufactured with an argon (or other) gas infill between the lites. 

If a failed IGU is more than 10 years old - or so - there is very little likelihood that the window ever had a gas infill. Gas escaping from the interior of the IGU does not cause fogging. Fogging is almost always (with a few rare exceptions) caused by moisture penetrating the seal between the two glass panes. 

If anyone is interested, I can make this very long and technical, but for a quick answer, repairing a “failed” IGU is never a DIY project (unless of course you have access to the materials as Tscarborough mentioned! )…and even then I would strongly not suggest it.

There are a number of companies out there that are advertising that they can clear up foggy IGU’s. In many cases they can – in the right circumstances. 

The condensation between the lites is caused by an excess of moisture that has entered the space because of a blown seal. The IGU “repair” does not take into account the seal failure and does nothing for it. The IGU repair (or “fog-out”) folks simply arrange for the IGU to evacuate the excess moisture by drilling holes in the glass and placing a one-way valve that works with natural heating and cooling cycles to replace the air within the IGU airspace. Basically, air comes in thru the breach in the seal and goes out thru the one-way valve. 

Again, I can get much more technical on how and why this works – although the “fog-out” guys (and if “fog-out” happens to be a trademark or use name of a particular company I am not aware of it – if so, then I am using it generically and mean no comment for or against a particular company or product) have all sorts of interesting claims on their various sites – often exaggerated and a few that are simply incorrect – concerning the performance of a typical IG window system. 

Still, the concept is sound – with certain restrictions it is possible to clear up the condensation between the lites of an IGU using the method that the "fog-out" folks promote. Again, they don’t do anything particularly earth-shattering other than allow air movement between the lites – much the same as a single pane acts with a storm window. 

Andersen has a 20 year warranty on the glass (IGU) and 10 year on the frame - but, as liinspector pointed out, they are often receptive to replacing glass / sash long after the official warranty has expired. If you have Andersen's it wouldn't hurt to ask.


----------



## williamgmiller (Aug 28, 2007)

Do leaking, fogged-up, originally argon-filled dual-pane windows lose any insulation effectiveness, or resistance to solar radiation, when the gas isreplaced by air and water vapor?

Just wondering,

Bill in AZ


----------



## williamgmiller (Aug 28, 2007)

Dual Pane Windows


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

yes:yes:


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

liinspector said:


> It is not commoln knowledge that Anderson, the most common window in many oarts of the country, offers a lifetime guarantee on their windows. If the window is an Anderson, just call them with the size and they will send you a new sash for the window. WOW!:no:


Good to know, I just bought an Andersen bay window and 10 double hung on Massachusetts tax free day.


----------

